# Hey old member back with new lil ten gallon planted



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

I made a rockwall with some Styrofoam I found on kijiji. I also have pvc tunnels, I have gravel with fluval substrate on top and a couple plants. 1 german blue ram, rummney nose tetras, honey gourami, an assasin snail and 1 cherry shrimp. I pump the water out to water my plants and just top off the tank with water. Id love to trade for other plants or nice shrimp. I live at Yonge and King downtown


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

photo iunno?


----------



## malinois (Jan 22, 2013)

aquarium looks great cant wait to see those plants grow


----------

